# Copie app./jeux de iPhone vers iPad



## CyrilleR (4 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,

Je ne sais pas trop dans quel forum poser la question, car ça touche iPhone, iPad, applications... :confuses:

J'aimerais avoir vos avis au sujet des applications et jeux téléchargés sur un iPhone et de savoir si on peut les copier sur un iPad et s'en servir, dans le but d'éviter d'acheter deux fois les mêmes app. et jeux.

J'imagine que ça doit être possible via iTunes avec la sauvegarde de l'iPhone et en connectant l'iPad, mais j'aimerais avoir vos conseils et avis avant de faire une bêtise 

Merci à vous.


----------



## Gwen (4 Mars 2012)

Oui, les applications peuvent être placées sur TOUS tes appareils iOS. Il suffit de l'enregistrer avec le même compte iTunes. Plusieurs comptes pouvant cohabiter sur un même appareil.

Soit tu le synchronises avec iTunes et tout ce qui sera sur ton iPhone passera sur ton ordinateur puis sur le iPad lors de sa synchronisation.

Soit, sur ton iPad tu peux retélécharger toutes tes applications en rentrant le compte correspondant dessus.


----------



## Fred 80 (4 Mars 2012)

Bonjour
Y compris les appli payantes ?


----------



## Gwen (5 Mars 2012)

Bien sur.


----------



## CyrilleR (5 Mars 2012)

Merci


----------



## Fred 80 (5 Mars 2012)

Bonjour
J'avais 2 ipad sur un seul ordi et Itunes n'avait pas réussi a transférer les appli payantes (au contraire des gratuites). Depuis j'ai retiré le 2 éme ipad mais je synchronise un iphone et les appli payantes ne sont pas dessus.


----------

